#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Кратко и по сути: буддизм и вегетарианство

## Hang Gahm

Все буддисты - вегетарианцы, верно? Ну, нет. Некоторые буддисты - вегетарианцы, но некоторые - нет. Отношение к вегетарианству отличается от одного направления буддизма к другому, а также - от личности к личности. Если вам интересно, обязуемся ли мы быть вегетарианцами, чтобы стать буддистами, ответ: может быть, да, но, может быть, и нет.

Вряд ли ее исторический Будда был вегетарианцем. В ранних записях своего учения "Трипитака" Будда не запрещал категорически своим ученикам есть мясо. В самом деле, если мясо клалось в качестве милостыни в его миску, монах должен был съесть его, приняв с благодарностью, как и другие продукты.
Исключения

Впрочем, исключением из этого правила был отказ - в случае, если монахи знали или подозревали, что животное было убито специально, чтобы накормить их. С другой стороны, даже в этом случае, остатки мяса забитого животного можно было употреблять в пищу семье мирянина.

Заметим, что Будда перечислял определенные виды мяса, запрещенные к поеданию. Они включали мясо коня, слона, собаки, змеи, тигра, леопарда и медведя. Но постольку, поскольку какое-то мясо было специально запрещено, мы можем заключить, что есть другие виды мяса было допустимо.
Вегетарианство и первая заповедь

Первая заповедь буддизма - не убивай. Будда завещал своим последователям не убивать, не участвовать в убийстве и не быть причиной гибели живого существа. Но, кто ест мясо, говорят некоторые, тот принимает участие как бы в убийстве по доверенности.

В ответ, он утверждал, что если животное уже было мертво и человек не убивал его специально, чтобы прокормить себя, то это не совсем то же самое, что убийство животного для себя. Это могло бы быть подтверждением того, что Будда ел мясо.

Заметим, что и исторический Будда, и монахи и монахини, которые следовали за ним, были бездомными скитальцами, живущими на подаяние. Буддисты не сразу после Будды начали строить монастыри и организовали какие-либо постоянные сообщества. Но трудно спорить с тем, что, хотя мясо, поставляемое в монашескую общину, было пожертвовано или даже куплено монахами, оно являлось частью животного, которое не было специально убито по разрешению или указанию этого сообщества.

Однако многие секты буддизма, махаяны в частности, все же настаивают на вегетарианстве. А некоторые махаяна-сутры, такие как ланкаватара, строго проповедуют вегетарианское учение.
Буддизм и вегетарианство сегодня

И в наши дни отношение к вегетарианству отличается от секты к секте и даже внутри сект. В целом, последователи тхеравады полагаают, что буддисты не должны сами убивать животных, но быть ли вегетарианцем - это личный выбор каждого человека. В школах ваджраяны, которое включает в себя тибетский и японский буддизм, поощряется вегетарианство, но оно не считается абсолютно необходимым для буддийской практики.

В школах махаяны чаще встречаются вегетарианцы, но даже в и здесь существуют разнообразные практики. К примеру, некоторые буддисты не могут купить для себя мясо или выбрать на базаре живого омара и съесть его в отварном виде, но они же могут отобедать мясным блюдом, предложенным им в доме друга.
Срединный путь

Буддизм препятствует фанатичному перфекционизму. Будда учил своих последователей нахождению среднего пути между крайними точками различного опыта и разных мнений. По этой же причине, буддисты, как правило, не являются фанатичными приверженцами вегетарианства.

В буддийской практике проявляется доброжелательность ко всем существам - без эгоистических привязанностей. Буддисты, в общем, воздерживаются от мясной пищи из милости к живым животным, но при некоторых обстоятельствах, даже из сострадания к близким, им допускается нарушать правила.

К примеру, вы посетили вашу пожилую бабушку, которую не видели долгое время. Вы пришли к ней домой и обнаружили, что она готовит вами с детства любимое блюдо - фаршированные свиные отбивные. Сама она стара, ест совсем мало, и себе она не стала бы готовить отбивные. Но желанием ее сердца было угостить вас чем-то особенным, любимым. Так вот, если вы сомневаетесь хоть секунду, съесть ли эти свиные отбивные, вы не буддист.
Бизнес страдания

Когда я была девушкой, выросшей в сельской местности штата Миссури, домашний скот пасся на открытых лугах, и куры бродили за пределами птичника. Это было много лет назад. Вы все еще можете увидеть свободное содержание скота в мелких хозяйствах. Но большие "фабрики-фермы" могут быть жестоким местом для животных.

Свиноматки живут здесь большую часть жизни в клетках, которые настолько малы, что они не могут там повернуться. Несушки, содержащиеся в "батареях клеток", не могут расправить крылья. Эта практика делает подход к мясоедению более подверженным критике.

Как буддисты, мы должны рассмотреть вопрос, было ли привнесено страдание в пищевые продукты, и вещи, которые мы покупаем. Это включает в себя и человеческие страдания от жестокой эксплуатации рабочей силы, и страдания животных.
Жить, помня об этом

Дело в том, что жить невозможно без того, чтобы не убить. Этого нельзя избежать. Даже выращивание фруктов и овощи требует уничтожения насекомых, грызунов и других животных. Электричество и тепло в наших домах может исходить от объектов, которые наносят вред окружающей среде. Даже автомобили, на которых мы едем, приносят вред природе. Мы все запутались в паутине убийства и разрушения. И пока мы живем, мы не можем быть полностью свободными от этого. Наша роль, как буддистов, заключается в том, чтобы не бездумно следовать правилам, написанным в книгах, но - чтобы помнить зло, которое мы приносим, и делать его так мало, как только возможно.


http://nervana.name/kuhnya/text/budd...tarianstvo.htm

----------

Lion Miller (30.06.2017), Ассаджи (30.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (30.06.2017), Доня (01.07.2017)

----------

